# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Super Adventure box: groupez, mourrez et rigolez

## belreinuem

Bonjour,

j'ai pensé qu'un topic rescensant les joueurs pour la box pourrait approprié.
On pourrait recenser ceux interessé a faire des parties et s'organiser ici.

----------


## Maderone

J'aurais plus vu un topic pour parler de la Super Adventure Box, mais on peut peut être faire les deux  ::P:  ?
En utilisant les balises spoiler aussi !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Une fois que tu l'a fait avec un groupe.
Si c'est pour le farm, mieux vaut le faire tout seul, ça va nettement plus vite.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Bon alors après cette journée passée dessus, il me reste les babioles des zones 2 et 3. Best event ever.

Pour ce qui est du haut-fait du mode infantile, ça reste bloqué à 26/27.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Bon alors après cette journée passée dessus, il me reste les babioles des zones 2 et 3. Best event ever.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du haut-fait du mode infantile, ça reste bloqué à 26/27.


J'ai eu le 27/27 mais à vrai dire je ne sais pas trop comment...



Spoiler Alert! 


Je pense qu'il faut tuer un ennemis de chaque type mais je n'en suis pas sur...

----------


## Maximelene

Et voilà, après une partie de la journée dessus, on est 3 à avoir le titre ! \o

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour tous les succès (mis à part l'aventure de bébé), faut faire le jeu en mode normal je suppose ?

----------


## Orgazmo

> Et voilà, après une partie de la journée dessus, on est 3 à avoir le titre ! \o


Il faut faire tous les succès pour remporter le titre je suppose... C'est quoi son intitulé ?
Pour le moment je n'ai trouvé que tous les secrets de la zone 1 et le sucés du mode infantile. 




> Pour tous les succès (mis à part l'aventure de bébé), faut faire le jeu en mode normal je suppose ?


Il me semble que le mode infantile m'a débloqué d'autres succès genre "ne pas mourir" etc. Dans tous les cas, c'est plus drôle de faire sans ;-)

----------


## belreinuem

Ah ben je dois vraiment pas etre bon alors parceque j'ai pas réussi a aller plus loin que que le 3ieme monde que j'ai du arreter en cours.

----------


## Guitou

Je n'étais pas là ce weekend et dans la semaine avant, malgré quelques dizaines de puzzle jump, je n'ai eu aucune pièce, il y a tout de même moyen d'aller se promener là-bas ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oui les 5 premières vies sont gratis  :;):

----------


## Guitou

A chaque nouvelle partie ?

----------


## kennyo

Je sais pas comment vous avez fait pour déjà avoir le succès. J'ai que les bombes, la fronde et la pelle et j'en suis au roi crapaud. Mais chaud de trouver tous les secrets/babioles.

----------


## Bartinoob

Suffit de farmer des babioles pour avoir les objets. Par contre, pour les secrets, c'est déjà plus tendu. Et si il faut finir le roi crapaud sans mourir, aoutch. (j'sais plus si c'est dans a liste ?)

----------


## Maderone

> Il faut faire tous les succès pour remporter le titre je suppose... C'est quoi son intitulé ?


Regarde le seul succès qui n'a pas une icône de chiffre mais de couronne, ça indique ceux qui donnent des titres. Ça doit être "Mention en saut appliqué".




> A chaque nouvelle partie ?


Il ne me semble pas, cependant si tu le fais la première fois tranquilou tu peux récolter assez de baubiole pour te payer des pièces en réserve.




> Suffit de farmer des babioles pour avoir les objets. Par contre, pour les secrets, c'est déjà plus tendu. Et si il faut finir le roi crapaud sans mourir, aoutch. (j'sais plus si c'est dans a liste ?)


Non ce n'est pas dans la liste, il y'a juste un succès demandant de finir un niveau sans mourir, suffit de faire la première zone.

----------


## Bartinoob

Il me semble que c'est tout le temps gratuit pour avoir les 5 vies de base. En tout cas, je suis déjà tombé en game over et j'ai pas eu besoin de dépenser de pièce ensuite.

----------


## kennyo

Encore les secrets, c'est uniquement pour les 3 mondes de la Zone 1. Donc ça doit être faisable via Youtube si vraiment on sèche (j'en suis à 5/7 pour le monde 1). Mais avoir toutes les babioles, soit c'est plus simple que ça en à l'air, soit j'suis bon pour tout fouiller comme un tarré.

Et le repop des 2 bulles de babioles dans le coffre des boss, ça reset tôt le matin comme le reste ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour le succès de la zone 3 qui consiste à ne pas se faire attraper par les tues-mouches, comment passe-t-on le premier checkpoint ?

----------


## Maderone

Bah honnêtement y'a certaines zones secrète si tu ne sais pas qu'elles sont là, c'est quasiment impossible à trouver. Genre avoir une certaine interaction avec un mur qui n'a aucun signe distinctif. A part faire tous les murs de l'instance, je ne vois pas comment on fait pour trouver ça. 

Avoir toutes les baubioles c'est plus facile que ça en à l'air. C'est plus long qu'autre chose, si tu connais les zones secrète suffit de pas les manquer et de bien vérifier la zone avant de partir. Hier soir on l'a fait avec un groupe et on a été étonné de réussir. Donc il n'y a pas de trucs pervers, de baubiole cachée dans des coins improbable... Etc. 

Le repop des 2 bulles de baubioles c'est au reset (donc à 2h du matin avec le changement d'horaire).

Edit : Ptit Gras, il suffit de te coller à la paroi, tu lances la compétence et tu sautes. Ça brulera les plantes.

----------


## Orgazmo

En tout cas, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais personnellement je trouve cet évent super fnu !!! Ce soir je m'attaque aux secrets de la zone 2 (19h... avis aux amateurs ;-)). Si vous avez besoin d'indices pour la zone 1, n’hésitez pas à me wisper ;-)

Sinon vous pensez qu'ils implémenteront la suite, où c'est juste un poisson d'avril ?

----------


## Guitou

Je vais découvrir tout à l'heure.
On peut le faire en groupe ? Genre comme un donjon à 5 dans l'instance ?
Ca apporte quelque chose ? C'est obligatoire pour certains passages ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Je vais découvrir tout à l'heure.
> On peut le faire en groupe ? Genre comme un donjon à 5 dans l'instance ?
> Ca apporte quelque chose ? C'est obligatoire pour certains passages ?


On peut le faire tout seul ou à 5, c'est entièrement faisable dans tout les cas.
Ça rapporte des skin d'armes si tu t'acharnes.

----------


## belreinuem

L'avantage d'etre plusieurs est déja que je trouve ca plus rigolo, mais ca c'est personel.
En moins personel ca peut permetre de poursuivre l'aventure meme sans continue coin ou vie, si tu quitte la zone tu dois ré-entré avec le jeton gratuit et tu retrouve 5 vie au meme endoit que tes camarades.

---------- Post added at 13h42 ---------- Previous post was at 13h41 ----------

Sinon j'essaierais d'etre la vers 19h00 aussi pour les secrets de la zone 2.

----------


## Guitou

> si tu quitte la zone tu dois ré-entré avec le jeton gratuit et tu retrouve 5 vie au meme endoit que tes camarades.


Donc à part si celui qui a lancé l'instance n'a plus de pièce les essais sont infinis ? Ca doit faciliter l'aventure.

Bon quoiqu'il en soit j'essaierai ce soir, si ça m'amuse je me joindrais à vous.  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Question, après avoir tué le crapaud, j'ai gagné un coeur supplémentaire (j'suis passé à 4). Si je me prends un game over, je vais retomber à 3, ou est-ce que je peux bourriner sans crainte ? (et si on le perd en mourant, est-ce que l'utilisation d'une pièce pour continuer permet de le conserver ?)

----------


## Maximelene

Le déblocage est définitif pour ton perso (comme dans Zelda)  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah, cool. J'en étais à me dire que j'allais garder mon main et ses 4 coeurs pour les trucs tendus, au lieu de farmer avec et risquer de perdre mon unique vie sur un saut hasardeux à minuit. A l'assaut !  ::lol::

----------


## mikelion

Question de noob : comment éviter le laser du crapaud ? J'ai essayé en restant sur les pierres mais non rien n'y fait.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Euh tu parles du coup de langue? Ça peut s'esquiver en esquivant dans la direction opposée au coup de langue.

----------


## Maderone

Le laser xD 
Moi j'esquive simplement dans la direction du coup de langue, sur un gros nénuphar.

----------


## gnouman

Zone 1 et 2 complète grâce a Maderone.  ::trollface:: 

J'ai vite commencé la 3, mais au bout d'un moment c'est quand même bien lourdingue.  ::zzz::

----------


## Bartinoob

On a fait toute la zone 2 avec kim. Toute ? Non, une foutue babiole a dû résister à l'envahisseur parce qu'après y avoir passé quoi, 3 heures, on a eu que dalle, pas d'achievement.

Problem ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Le plus simple, c'est de suivre les guides de Dulfy.
http://dulfy.net/2013/04/01/gw2-supe...ure-box-guide/

Sachant que les succès marchent en mode facile (communément appelé le mode pour débiles) et que cela facilite grandement la tâche...
J'ai regroupé les vidéos et liens de dulfy ici.



*Monde 1 - Zone 1 :*
- Zones secrètes (ici)


- Babioles (ici)
(pas de vidéo)




*Monde 1 - Zone 2 :*
- Zones secrètes (ici)


- Babioles (ici)






*Monde 1 - Zone 3 :*
- Zones secrètes (ici)


- Babioles (ici)

----------


## Guitou

J'ai essayé vite fait le mode facile hier, et effectivement c'est facile (sauf le boss).
En mode normal les ennemis ont plus de vie et il n'y a pas les nuages ?

----------


## kennyo

Monde 1, Zone 1. Autant le premier secret d'accord c'est un classique, mais le 2ème !  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Si vous faites les succès en mode débile, honte sur vous. Sérieusement.

----------


## Jingliat

honteux!

----------


## purEcontact

> Si vous faites les succès en mode débile, honte sur vous. Sérieusement.


Non.
D'habitude, on a le droit de zapper certains succès et on a quand même le titre.
Là on doit se taper des succès chiants (au hasard, la récolte) donc non, c'est pas honteux.

----------


## Maderone

Chiant ? C'est plutôt un plaisir de faire ça. Peut être un peu long, mais pour une fois qu'il n'y a rien de pervers pour finir le niveau, qu'il ne faut pas passer chaque recoin au peigne fin pour le terminer avec le succès, c'est pas vraiment une corvée vu l'univers excellent dans lequel on avance.

----------


## Orgazmo

Moi ça ne me dérange pas de fouiller... Ça me rappel mes vieux RPG <3

----------


## purEcontact

Tu aimes. Moi pas.
Du coup, je me facilite la vie.

----------


## Bartinoob

> il ne faut pas passer chaque recoin au peigne fin pour le terminer avec le succès


Bah si, justement. C'est mon seul reproche, je trouve que ce succès est mal fait : t'es obligé d'examiner chaque recoin du niveau, tout en étant pas sûr d'avoir tout exploré vu que le succès n'est validé qu'après avoir tué le boss. 

Et à ce moment-là, si tu ne l'as pas, il te reste 30 secondes avant d'être tp.

----------


## Maximelene

> Non.
> D'habitude, on a le droit de zapper certains succès et on a quand même le titre.
> Là on doit se taper des succès chiants (au hasard, la récolte) donc non, c'est pas honteux.


J'espère que tu seras fier de ton titre "Mention en saut appliqué" obtenu dans un mode pour débiles joueurs de Call of Duty, incapables de réussir un saut sans assistance. Tu l'auras bien mérité, en tout cas  ::trollface:: 

Mode qui ne t'empêchera pas d'avoir à explorer tout le niveau de toute façon, soit dit en passant. Il ne sert qu'à compenser ton manque de skill à appuyer sur la touche espace.

----------


## Jingliat

Tjr obligé de vouloir imposer son point de vu chez CPC, c'est une constante qui ne change pas ça...

----------


## Maderone

Vraiment, on l'a fait en groupe de canard et on l'a fait tranquille, sans se prendre la tête. A partir du moment où tu as trouvé toutes les salles secrète il n'y a plus rien à chercher. Si y'a des baubioles quelque part elles sont largement repérables, sur une feuille, un nénuphar etc. Faut explorer le niveau quoi.

----------


## purEcontact

Je le répète : j'aime pas.
Par conséquent, je le fais en mode débile.

----------


## Maximelene

Tu n'aimes pas fouiller, donc tu le fais quand même (logique  ::ninja:: ), tu t'assures juste de le faire dans un mode qui rend un autre point du jeu, sans le moindre rapport, plus facile  ::trollface::

----------


## belreinuem

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas les gens qui font des trucs qui leur plaisent pas juste pour un titre qui ne sers a rien..
Si ca vous amuse pas de tout chercher par vous meme, pourquoi le faire?

----------


## purEcontact

> J'avoue que je ne comprends pas les gens qui font des trucs qui leur plaisent pas juste pour un titre qui ne sers a rien..
> Si ca vous amuse pas de tout chercher par vous meme, pourquoi le faire?


Par désir de complétion.

----------


## Tygra

> Si vous faites les succès en mode débile, honte sur vous. Sérieusement.


C'est toi qui est en mode débile là.
Tu veux pas laisser les gens vivre leur vie ?

Je ne joue pas en français, mais je crois qu'il est qualifié de "mode bébé", pas "mode dédé".

----------


## mikelion

Autre question de noob : comment on choisit le mode facile ? Je n'ai pas vu ça moi...

----------


## Maximelene

Il faut parler au nuage à l'air simplet (on se demande pourquoi il a l'air simplet, d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: ) juste à côté de la maison servant à rejoindre le premier monde.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Eh les mecs, ici c'est le topic de la SAB, pas de votre façon de voir les choses sur ce que les joueurs doivent aimer/pas aimer, ou sur votre l'amour que vous portez!!!

Alors merci de régler vos comptes par MP si votre testostérone vous chatouille.  :tired:

----------


## belreinuem

Ouai ou au moins faite le en mode 8bits, merde.

----------


## Maximelene

Genre ça ?  ::ninja:: 



(can't be unseen  ::ninja:: )

----------


## billybones

max et pure ont un point commun : avoir des avatars du mauvais gout le plus extreme et finalement c'est ça qui les rapprochent

----------


## Maximelene

Genre, moi j'ai un avatar de mauvais goût ?!

----------


## purEcontact

En effet, j'ai un avatar de merde.

----------


## billybones

En fait pure a enfin enlevé son avatar de brad pitt donc c'est même plus vrai.
Et oui tu as un avatar typique d'un ado qui a les hormones qui le travaillent.

----------


## purEcontact

Heu, c'était jean dujardin dans assassin's creed...

----------


## billybones

non mais je parlais de ton ancien avatar celui de brad pitt, celui d'assassin's creed ça allait

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour rappel : 



> Eh les mecs, ici c'est le topic de la SAB


Merci.

----------


## Carac

Je plussoie contre l'avatar de Maximelene ! En plus elle est pas jolie et elle joue mal !

Sinon pour le titre, le mode facile est là pour que les petits joueurs puissent profiter à fond de l'event parce qu'ils sont pas super à fond sur les puzzle jump. Les titres ne sont de toutes façons pas fait pour être exposés, et quand bien même un kevin de 12 ans a le même titre que vous parce qu'il a utilisé le mode facile, qu'est-ce que ça peut vous foutre? Vous, vous l'avez fait à la dure et c'est ce qui compte.

Mesdames et messieurs les jurés, à vous la parole !

----------


## Maderone

> Mesdames et messieurs les jurés, à vous la parole !


Jambon !!


Sinon je fais payer mes services de guide pour récupérer toutes les baubioles d'un niveau  ::ninja::

----------


## Carac

> Jambon !!


Pas compris

----------


## Guitou

> Pas compris


On dit "c'est pas faux".

----------


## dragou

> Jambon !!
> 
> 
> Sinon je fais payer mes services de guide pour récupérer toutes les baubioles d'un niveau


Je prend et je te payerai en nature, ta monnaie favorite.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est laquelle la zone la plus rapide à farmer ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Les titres ne sont de toutes façons pas fait pour être exposés


Ben... si. C'est même le principe même de leur existence.

----------


## Maderone

> C'est laquelle la zone la plus rapide à farmer ?


A farmer en termes de baubioles ou de bulle de baubiole ?
En baubioles je dirais que c'est la 1, avec quelques zones secrètes bien fournies et le boss abeille.
Sinon en bulle moi je fais la zone 1 et 2 en prenant le raccourcis dans la zone 2. 




> Ben... si. C'est même le principe même de leur existence.


Eh ho, vous allez pas recommencer !

----------


## Bartinoob

> C'est laquelle la zone la plus rapide à farmer ?


Farmer quoi ? 

Les bulles : zone 1 sans hésitation.
Les babioles : je vois pas trop l'intérêt, mais j'aurais tendance à dire zone 1 aussi vu qu'elle est relativement petite, et que les pièces secrètes contiennent pas mal de babioles que tu peux récupérer en très peu de temps.

Edit : grillé  :Emo:

----------


## gnouman

Les coffres qu'on ouvre avec les clefs comptent aussi pour le succès des bulles ?

----------


## Maximelene

Oui.

----------


## Vaaahn

Dit Mad, pourquoi tu dis , je cite : 


> baubiole


Loin de moi vouloir faire mon maître Capello, mais ... ça n'existe pas comme mot, tu t'en rends compte?
Rien de grave, mais ça me choque à chaque fois  ::o:

----------


## Guitou

Il mélange anglais (baubles) et français (babioles).

----------


## kennyo

> Il mélange anglais (baubles) et français (babioles).


Ça sonne Ch'ti au final.

----------


## Maximelene

> Loin de moi vouloir faire mon maître Capello, mais ... ça n'existe pas comme mot, tu t'en rends compte?
> Rien de grave, mais ça me choque à chaque fois


J'ai eu exactement la même réaction au début, et maintenant, à force de l'entendre, je le dis aussi  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

Ouais voilà, c'est ça Vaaahn, ma prononciation finira pas dominer le monde ! mouhahaha

----------


## Ptit gras

Spoiler Alert! 


Zone 2 tu fais 20 mètres y'a une cascade à gauche. Tu mets un coup de pelle sur le caillou devant la cascade et tu repeat. En comptant les chargements (disons 1 min) c'est 40 boules/min.

----------


## Maderone

ça par contre, ça pourrait être sous spoil, je pense ^^

----------


## Nessou

Merci Tygra je vais essayer ça !

----------


## Guitou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Zone 2 tu fais 20 mètres y'a une cascade à gauche. Tu mets un coup de pelle sur le caillou devant la cascade et tu repeat. En comptant les chargements (disons 1 min) c'est 40 boules/min.




Spoiler Alert! 


Et si tu continues jusqu'au prochain checkpoint (juste en traversant la forêt) tu as 2 endroits où creuser pour un total de 70 babioles (à l'intérieur d'une souche et juste à coté en haut d'une pente contre la falaise).

----------


## Orgazmo

Et voilà, Zone 1, 2 et 3 done !!! A moi le super titre :D :D :D
Bon la zone 3 et un peu plus difficile que les 2 premières... Il y a certain secret que j'ai vraiment trouvé par hasard :-\

----------


## dragou

Yop les gens.

Par manque de temps je n'ai pas su vraiment m'exercer à cette super box, mais j'ai de quoi me rattraper ce week-end.

Je recherche donc un groupe pour ce samedi afin d'y faire les titres, des intéressés? (donc j'entend par la faire jusque la zone 3 et tous les titres supplémentaires)
(pour info, j'ai le fouet, la pelle et 4 coeur)

----------


## Guitou

Oui intéressé? o/

Par contre j'ai pas poursuivi au delà de la zone 2.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça m'intéresse aussi, il me reste la zone deux à nettoyer complètement, et j'ai quasiment pas touché la zone 3.

----------


## dragou

Planifions donc un horaire, perso du moment que c'est pas a 8h, je suis dispo toute la journée  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Pour la journée je connais pas mes dispos. Si je me co je viendrais squatter votre groupe s'il reste une place.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon, enfin obtenu tout les succès hier soir après une bonne heure et demi passé dans la zone 3 avec orgazmo afin de débusquer tout les secrets.

NB: pour ceux qui comme moi se seraient retrouvé avec 26 paliers de succès sur 27 dans le mode baby... pensez à entrer dans le magasin de la zone 1 (zone après le premier check-point)  :tired:

----------


## belreinuem

> Bon, enfin obtenu tout les succès hier soir après une bonne heure et demi passé dans la zone 3 avec orgazmo afin de débusquer tout les secrets.
> 
> NB: pour ceux qui comme moi se seraient retrouvé avec 26 paliers de succès sur 27 dans le mode baby... pensez à entrer dans le magasin de la zone 1 (zone après le premier check-point)


Ah merci, je vais tenter ca ce soir, j'ai cherché hier comme un dingue sans succes.

----------


## billybones

ça m'intéresse aussi ! je dois initier mon frère à GW2 en reroll session ce we, donc a voir comment ça se passe

----------


## mikelion

Moi je suis partant pour un soir à partir de 21h, là je suis sûr de ne pas être dérangé.

----------


## gnouman

Samedi après midi j'en suis aussi pour la zone 3 pour le moment pas le temps cause travail (irl de mer de  ::P: ) s'il vous reste une place j'en suis !

----------


## Guitou

> ça m'intéresse aussi ! je dois initier mon frère à GW2 en reroll session ce we, donc a voir comment ça se passe


Initiation à GW2 dans l'adventure box, c'est bizarre.  ::P:

----------


## billybones

nan mais au milieu de la reroll session je trouverai surement un moment pour faire une session adventure box

----------


## purEcontact

Maderone m'a dit que le bug de la camera provenait des boss de fin de zone.
Du coup, si vous voulez vous en débarrasser, il faut aller tuer un boss et sortir de sa "zone".

(Pas besoin de quitter le jeu)

----------


## Maximelene

Yep. Il est en fait provoqué par le fait de quitter la SAB après avoir tué un boss, mais avant d'être "warpé" dans la zone suivante, et peut donc être évité en attendant le chargement pour quitter  :;):

----------


## Carac

Moi je suis chaud pour les titres ce week end !

----------


## Maderone

> Yep. Il est en fait provoqué par le fait de quitter la SAB après avoir tué un boss, mais avant d'être "warpé" dans la zone suivante, et peut donc être évité en attendant le chargement pour quitter


Ou simplement en sortant de la zone du boss, celle avec le zoom. Dans la zone 1 par exemple descendez juste de la plateforme avec la cage, vous pouvez quitter sans soucis.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je trouve la super Adventure Box assez géniale personnellement.
Je veux dire, inclure un jeu en 8 bits avec des règles différentes de GW2 dans un MMO ... ben c'est appréciable ce recul et cette capacité d'auto-dérision.
Après, je dirais qu'il est aussi appréciable qu'un Zelda. J'y joue une fois, deux fois, et je ne le refais que parce qu'il y a les copains.
Donc jouabilité moyenne (sinon pour farmer les baubioles et obtenir des skins d'armes) mais originalité et réalisation top !
Et ces punaises de saut qui ne supportent ni le millième de seconde de trop ou de moins !  ::o:

----------


## Nuadah

SAB enfin terminée, petite surdose pour ma part  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

j'ai beaucoup aimé l'Adventure Box et J'attends presque impatiemment la suite; mais pour l'instant après avoir fait plusieurs tours je farme les bubbles dans le but de récupérer un _super skin_.

La vidéo suivante a été postée sur le site officiel d'Anet, on y voit Josh Foreman parler de son travail et de ses influences dans la création de ce super jumping puzzle; et moi Josh Foreman je l'aime bien, parce que c'est le designer du génial Clocher Halloween :summonAog:, il a l'air cool et en plus il a de beaux cheveux.

----------


## Maximelene

Info officielle : vous avez exactement *1 chance sur 50 de récupérer un skin* (rare, vendable) quand vous ouvrez un coffre fermé obtenu après avoir tué un boss de fin de zone (une fois par jour et par perso maximum).

----------


## purEcontact

> Info officielle : vous avez exactement *1 chance sur 50 de récupérer un skin* (rare, vendable) quand vous ouvrez un coffre fermé obtenu après avoir tué un boss de fin de zone (une fois par jour et par perso maximum).


Bon, ça va, je fais tomber les stats :D.

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

Par contre, vu que tu chopes 2 bulles par coffre, tu peux t'acheter 2 items :D

----------


## Vaaahn

En gros, dans les 47 prochaines fois que je le ferais, je looterais que dalle ... je sens que je vais juste me faire le titre et basta moi  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

> En gros, dans les 47 prochaines fois que je le ferais, je looterais que dalle ...


Monsieur, le service Statistiques aimerait vous dire un mot. Notez qu'ils ont amené des battes de baseball.

----------


## Lee Tchii

En gros, je vais ouvrir 150 coffres et jamais ne rien looter  ::o: 
J'adore !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Monsieur, le service Statistiques aimerait vous dire un mot. Notez qu'ils ont amené des battes de baseball.


Je retire ce que j'ai dit et je crois que je vais me remettre à picoler, ça me fera du bien ...

----------


## gnouman

Fini avec titre ! Et en plus j'ai looté le skin tout moche du bouclier sur le rois grenouille.

----------


## dragou

Petite astuce si vous le faites egalement avec des rerolls pour avoir les bulles :

Achetez la pelle pour 100 babioles et creusez dans la zone 2. Vous devez creuser dans un petit tronc vide qui suit directement le grand tronc horizontal avec une babiole dedans.

Ce creusage vous rapportera 40 babioles, donc rentable dès le 3ème run.

----------


## Maderone

Il n'y a pas que cet endroit à creuser. 
Pour ceux qui veulent : http://dulfy.net/2013/04/04/gw2-supe...ing-locations/
En faisant la zone 1 et 2 et en ne creusant que ce qui se trouve sur le chemin, je me fais à peu près 500 baubioles par run, en plus des 4 bulles.

----------


## Maximelene

En réponse (après une réponse sérieuse, évidemment) à des personnes expliquant que la SAB leur donne la nausée :




> Well if the nausea in World 1 is so unpopular I guess for World 2 I’ll make it cause diarrhea.

----------


## Maximelene

Rien de totalement sûr, mais d'après Josh Foreman (le créateur de la SAB ), les skins d'armes pourraient n'être pésents que ce mois-ci, et ne plus jamais être obtenus après :




> Nothing is certain, but I’m pretty sure these ones will only be around for this month.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Haha, comment engendrer une spéculation terrible sur ces skin  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est déjà parti à la hausse  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Bordel, et moi faut que je le loot avant cette annonce !!!!

----------


## purEcontact

Si c'est le cas, je hais wizi qui m'assurait que les skins seraient toujours dispo.

----------


## Bartinoob

Vous avez largement le temps de vous mettre au farm si vous avez envie de skins  :;): 

Le rush zone 1 + zone 2 avec 5 persos, ça vous fait 20 bulles par jour (+4 bulles par slot de perso supplémentaire). 
C'est certes un peu chiant (prévoyez une série TV à côté), mais c'est torché en gros en une heure, et vous avez pas besoin de dépenser 30 po pour votre espadon. 

Au contraire, vous pouvez en looter et les revendre vu que vous prenez les skins en bulles  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Bon, j'ai vraiment du mal à trouver certaines zones secrètes et je suis blasée de ne pas avoir le temps de les chercher de tout mon soûl, aussi je me résigne à demander un indice (juste indice, pas la solution) : pour trouver le raccourci de la zone 2, faut-il utiliser une bombe, des sauts bien millimétrés, la pelle, la bougie pour faire s'évaporer l'eau de la cascade ou rien du tout et j'ai qu'à ouvrir mes yeux  ::P:  ?

Merci par avance à qui me donnera cette indication  ::):

----------


## Nessou

L'arbre sirote l'eau de l'étang, tandis que le ver de terre sommeille sous le sol en attendant l'aventurier.

----------


## Kiyo

Cette réponse est parfaite, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Je n'ai pas touché à la chose, mais ça me dit bien de passer une petite partie de mon samedi ou dimanche dessus.

Je me dis que ça peut être fun de le faire avec 2-3 autres personnes qui n'ont pas touché à la chose & qui aimerait le faire avant que ça ne disparaisse pour toujours. Des intéressés ?

----------


## Maximelene

> avant que ça ne disparaisse pour toujours


Ça reviendra dans quelques mois  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Ça reviendra dans quelques mois


Ah ça m'intéresse. Ce n'était pas l'avis -si je l'avais bien compris (et peut-être qu'il ne s'agissait d'ailleurs que de la questiond des skins)- des gens avec lesquels j'étais sur mumble.

Y a une source quelque part pour trancher sur ça ?

(Les donjons, fractales, et ce genre d'event, j'ai tendance à les faire "au dernier moment" sauf quand on les lance dès leur apparition entre CPC)

----------


## Maderone

Bah le fait est que ce n'est pas un "monde" terminé. Les devs n'ont fait qu'un quart du travail et l'ont mis en jeu pour voir si le succès serait au rendez vous. Vu comment il l'a été, ils vont sans doute continuer.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah ça m'intéresse. Ce n'était pas l'avis -si je l'avais bien compris (et peut-être qu'il ne s'agissait d'ailleurs que de la questiond des skins)- des gens avec lesquels j'étais sur mumble.
> 
> Y a une source quelque part pour trancher sur ça ?


Je pourrais te retrouver les sources exactes éventuellement, mais pour ce qu'il en est (et c'est du 100% officiel) :
- La SAB actuellement en jeu n'est que le premier quart du contenu final, le reste serait ajouté si ça plaisait. Ça a plus, donc on y aura droit.. A chaque quart ajouté, la SAB reviendra en jeu, avec le contenu précédent + les nouveautés. Comptez plusieurs mois avant de voir arriver la suite.
- Les skins actuels, eux, ne pourront plus être obtenus après mardi.

Beaucoup de gens ont tendance à confondre les deux ("si les skins ne pourront plus être obtenus, c'est qu'on ne pourra plus aller dans la SAB"), ce qui est faux.

Première info (datant d'avant que l'on connaisse le thème exact du puzzle) :




> Well, I've got big plans for it. *The first release will be the first quarter of it*. The rest will be released or not depending on how popular it is. This isn't like most JPs that only require two people a couple of days or weeks to throw them together. It truly is a game within a game.





> We will certainly (as much certainty as the continuation of SAB ) be making at least one Super Skin for every weapon in the game.

----------


## Leybi

Petite question parce que je m'y connais pas bien en skins : si j'achète un super skin vert, je pourrai le transmute sur une arme de leveling, puis une autre, et une autre, etc? Ou dès qu'on le transmute une fois, c'est fini ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Une fois, c'est fini. Donc autant attendre d'avoir ton arme exo 80  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Petite question parce que je m'y connais pas bien en skins : si j'achète un super skin vert, je pourrai le transmute sur une arme de leveling, puis une autre, et une autre, etc? Ou dès qu'on le transmute une fois, c'est fini ?


Tu peux les retransmuter autant de fois que tu veux  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Je ne sais pas qui croire  ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

> Une fois, c'est fini. Donc autant attendre d'avoir ton arme exo 80


Je t'invite à découvrir un objet merveilleux nommé "Pierre de transmutation"  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah, ok, mais moi je parlais de la transmutation "gratuite", c'est à dire l'application du skin sur une arme. 
Tu peux effectivement re-transmuter ensuite mais ça te coûtera des pierre de transmutation, qui coûtent assez cher au lvl 80.

----------


## Leybi

I want to believe maximelene. J'avais en effet oublié ces pierres !

Okay merci, du coup je vais farmer encore un peu pour un skin (voire 2 si j'ai la foi... mais bon je suis à 25 là et c'est bien abrutissant...). Barti c'était surtout pour le leveling en fait, je ne suis que lv50 ! L'exo est encore loin...

----------


## Maximelene

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP !!!!!

Le monde 2 est très drôle, les niveaux sont *beaucoup* plus longs que dans le monde 1, et vraiment plus durs. Il y a beaucoup de morts stupides possibles. Et beaucoup d'annemis. Heureusement, il y a aussi beaucoup moins de babioles posées au sol, on ne passera pas 3 jours à tout récupérer pour les succès.

Le mode Tribulation est... infernal. J'ai vu quelqu'un dire hier que ce n'était que de la chance. C'est faux. C'est uniquement du "par coeur". Comme dans les jeux type "I wanna be the guy", il faut mourir dans chaque piège pour le connaître et l'éviter la fois d'après. C'est du pur Die & Retry bien sadique. Et certains piège sont à mourir de rire (

Spoiler Alert! 


le checkpoint qui t'écrase si tu restes dessus trop longtemps, à plusieurs

).

Bref, il est clair que ce mode ne plaira pas à tout le monde.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai juste fait les zones 1 et 2 du monde 2, en mode noob. Pas pu aller plus loin vu que 

Spoiler Alert! 


je n'avais pas assez de babioles pour acheter la torche à ce moment-là

. Mais c'est effectivement assez chaud.

Par contre, tribulation ... C'est une sorte de Super Meat Boy en 3D, avec un seul chemin complètement tordu pour passer, que tu connais par coeur. Si le chemin est évident/facile, arrêtez d'avancer, il y a un piège. Le saut esquive aide pas mal pour certains passages, si vous arrivez à l'utiliser.

J'ai bien, bien lutté sur la dernière partie de la zone 1 (escalader la montagne, juste avant le boss). Après ça, le boss en lui-même est ... 

Spoiler Alert! 


identique au mode normal. Je m'attendais à un genre de terminator croisé alpha pour les aoe et tequatl pour le fear de zone, mais non, ça a été mon ultime soulagement

  ::P: 

Ironiquement, je me dis que la zone 1 était peut-être si difficile parce qu'il y a plein de passages possibles à la base donc plein de trucs à tester, avec à chaque erreur une mort atroce en récompense + tout le chemin à refaire depuis le dernier checkpoint. Dans les zones suivantes, avec un nombre de chemins réduits, ça sera peut-être plus simple de trouver le bon rapidement. Peut-être. Ou pas.  :Emo: 

En attendant, je me suis éclaté et mon temps de sommeil en a pris un coup.

----------


## Maximelene

> En attendant, je me suis éclaté et mon temps de sommeil en a pris un coup.


Putain pareil, je suis crevé.  ::sad::

----------


## Bartinoob

Si vous faites la zone 2 ce soir, j'en suis. 

Je sais pas si je suis maso ou pas, mais ma satisfaction à la fin de la zone 1 était à peu près au niveau de la fois où on a buté le boss autoregen d'arah c4 après 45 minutes de souffrance  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

On a pas fini la zone 1 en fait, on y est allé que pour voir.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Mad était dessus hier soir. Et puis tant qu'une personne peut lancer, c'est bon  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Ils peuvent toujours se faire en solo sans souci ou vaut mieux être groupés pour ces zones là ?

----------


## Maximelene

Il vaut mieux être en solo.  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Parfait, merci  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai bien aimé en groupe les rapides, ça permettait à mon collègue d'aller au checkpoint pendant que je mourrais  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, mais en Mode tribulation, un joueur seul ne peut pas activer le checkpoint, ilf aut que tout le monde soit dessus. Ça change tout.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour le tribulation, tu ne peux pas rejoindre une partie déjà en cours, donc quitter puis revenir pour pouvoir rejoindre au dernier checkpoint ne fonctionne pas. 

J'aurais tendance à dire que c'est plus rapide en solo si tu connais le chemin, mais plus fun à plusieurs (et ça permet de tenter plus de trucs si tu sais pas du tout où aller).

Edit@maxi : en mode normal aussi, mais là tu peux pas quitter puis revenir pour qu'un mec seul active  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Edit@maxi : en mode normal aussi, mais là tu peux pas quitter puis revenir pour qu'un mec seul active


Non, en mode normal il suffit qu'un seul joueur passe dessus pour activer le checkpoint. Et je parle bien du checkpoint, pas de l'ouverture de la porte.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah, ok. Bon, ceci dit, quand tu es en groupe et que tu arrives au checkpoint, t'as quand même droit à une surprise, c'est pas mal non plus  ::ninja:: 

Edit : HAHA§

----------


## Maximelene

Mwahahaha, tant de plaintes !!!

C'est vrai que le monde 2 a droit à un pic de difficulté. J'ai ragé plusieurs fois dans le niveau 2, notamment. Mais ça fait partie du plaisir.

----------


## olih

Rah, j'en suis à faire la zone 2 en infantile et me voila bloqué à la zone 3 du monde 2... pas assez de babiole pour prendre la torche...
C'est un poil étrange en mode infantile... et c'est pas comme si tu pouvais farmer les babioles  ::sad:: .

----------


## Maderone

Le mode tribulation est a mourir de rire xD
C'est dingue comment tu peux crever de toutes les manières possible et inimaginable !

D'ailleurs Max tu vois le checkpoint que j'ai atteins hier ? Il a fallu que je crève à peu près 60 fois pour rejoindre le checkpoint 100 mètres devant xD. J'ai été jusqu'à l'abeille ensuite je suis parti me coucher. 
J'ai hâte de continuer dans la partie enneigé !

Oh sérieusement ? Y'a des gens qui font un topic parce que c'est trop dur ? "Trop dur" ??? J'ai honte pour eux quoi. Tu sens que les mecs ils ont jamais du jouer à jeu de l'époque là pour ne même pas persévérer. Où alors ils sont vraiment nuls ^^

----------


## Snydlock

> Oh sérieusement ? Y'a des gens qui font un topic parce que c'est trop dur ? "Trop dur" ??? J'ai honte pour eux quoi. Tu sens que les mecs ils ont jamais du jouer à jeu de l'époque là pour ne même pas persévérer. Où alors ils sont vraiment nuls ^^


Ou alors ça les gonfle de devoir choisir entre le farm de babioles ou l'achat d'un jeton infini pour continuer.
Et c'est pas dur, juste frustrant. Dans le mauvais sens la plupart du temps.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est une réplique des Die & Retry bien rétro. On aime ou on aime pas. Si on aime pas, on en fait pas. Tout simplement.

Perso en tout cas c'est loin de m'avoir frustré. Je me suis payé des barres de rire.

Après, je dois avouer que le coup des vies limitées par duf arm, c'est une mauvaise idée. Appuyée par la pièce infinie à 600 gemmes (payée grâce à l'ouverture de mes coffres de champions, personnellement).

----------


## Maderone

Bah qu'est-ce qui est frustrant ? Je veux dire, c'est le principe même de la SAB d'être comme elle est. Si tu trouves ça frustrant, t'y joues pas...

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour moi, le plus chiant reste la pièce infinie en gemmes. C'est un confort inimaginable de l'avoir, mais je l'aurais plus vue en récompense de succès pour le monde 1 par exemple, plutôt qu'un item à payer à l'hv.

Je suis pas spécialement dans le besoin mais je trouve pas ça très réglo de leur part, tenter de trouver le chemin par soi-même en tribulation est clairement infaisable sans cet item.

Edit@Snyd : J'ai pas trouvé ça frustrant personnellement. Tu sais qu'il y a un passage, tu essayes de sauter partout pour le trouver. Je m'éclate vraiment sur cette màj en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis pas spécialement dans le besoin mais je trouve pas ça très réglo de leur part, tenter de trouver le chemin par soi-même en tribulation est clairement infaisable sans cet item.


Oui, c'est le gros point noir à mon avis.

Perso, je m'éclate aussi. Même pour le craft, d'ailleurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Bah qu'est-ce qui est frustrant ? Je veux dire, c'est le principe même de la SAB d'être comme elle est. Si tu trouves ça frustrant, t'y joues pas...


De mourir sans savoir pourquoi. Jusqu'au moment ou tu comprends que c'est à cause des fleurs. Youpi.
Ah, et d'être comme un con quand t'as plus de pièces.
Et oui je trouve ça assez pénible et oui pour le moment j'y joue pas.
J'ai pas le droit de dire que je trouve ça chiant ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Ah si si, t'as le droit. Mais bon, du coup, comme c'est un mode optionnel, bah on peut juste te dire de ne plus y aller. Voilà.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, y'a encore des p'tites b**** qui jouent en mode infantile ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Snydlock

> Ah si si, t'as le droit. Mais bon, du coup, comme c'est un mode optionnel, bah on peut juste te dire de ne plus y aller. Voilà.


Je garde ça de côté.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ça ne marche pas si le mode "optionnel" représente le seul contenu du patch.  ::ninja:: 

Ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, tu as tout le monde 2 pour t'amuser (et le craft, pense au craft !  ::trollface::  ).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Faudrait rajouter "Ragez" dans le titre du topic ^^

Genre :
Super Adventure box: groupez, mourrez, ragez et rigolez

----------


## Snydlock

> Ça ne marche pas si le mode "optionnel" représente le seul contenu du patch.


T'as toujours le choix de ne pas faire le contenu du patch.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Faudrait rajouter "Ragez" dans le titre du topic ^^
> 
> Genre :
> Super Adventure box: groupez, mourrez, ragez et rigolez


Je valide !  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

Je suis arrivé au 2/3 de la zone 1 en mode tribulation sans continue coin... Mais j'avoue que ça devient vraiment nécessaire l'infinite continue coin, ça fait chier  ::sad::  Ça ou farmer les jumping puzzle (il parait qu'on chope un continue coin dans chaque coffre)...

----------


## meiKo

> (il parait qu'on chope un continue coin dans chaque coffre)...


Non j'ai fait 6 PZ hier soir et je n'ai eu qu'un seul continue  :;):

----------


## Leybi

:tired: 

Bon bha je vais casser ma tirelire pour l'infinite...

----------


## Maderone

La SAB le mérite !

----------


## Snydlock

> La SAB le mérite !


Non.

----------


## Karnus

> La SAB le mérite !


Sa présence ingame est encore temporaire ou je me trompe ?

----------


## Maximelene

Elle part le 1er octobre, oui. Jusqu'au prochain monde.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tssss, j'ai bizarrement plus rager sur le toutou que sur les morts idiotes de la SAB en mode tribulation.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Fini la tribulation monde 1. Même avec un guide c'est pas aisé  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

> avec un guide


Plow.

----------


## Karnus

> Elle part le 1er octobre, oui. Jusqu'au prochain monde.


Merci ! Bon ben je vais pas me laisser tenter par le jeton infini dans ce cas

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi ? (je suis curieux)

----------


## Karnus

Je ne suis pas full niveau slot de personnage ou emplacement de banque, loin de là, donc je préfère utiliser les diamants pour du contenu non temporaire.

----------


## Tygra

S'il y a des motivés pour le monde 2 en fin d'aprem, début de soirée, je risque de me laisser tenter par un continu infini aussi (même si ça me fait grave chier sur le principe).

----------


## Maximelene

Les chouineurs ont gagné, le monde de 2 s'est fait nerfer à coup de haches.

----------


## Kiyo

Oh noooon, j'avais pas encore eu le temps d'y mettre les pieds  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

Eh bah tu vas avoir droit à une expérience édulcorée. Geysers qui sont actifs en permanence, eau qui bumpe moins (c'était le seul truc à corriger à mon avis, ça n'avait pas d'intérêt niveau gameplay, c'était juste gratuitement frustrant), fleurs "bumper" qui te lancent automatiquement sur la bonne trajectoire, suppression ou déplacement de pièges, ajout de checkpoints, etc...

----------


## Maderone

The bauble behind the first dart trap in World 2-2 has been moved up the hill, and replaced with a 1UP that can be acquired once per day per account.

Je trouve ça débile...
Enfin, je suis content du nerf des rapides, parce que c'est de toute façon impossible à jouer avec le lag le soir. 
Si j'ai bien compris, les geysers restent constamment levé ? :/ 
Ils ont nerf aussi le "temple Gong" alors que bon, y'a rien de dur quoi. Le checkpoint est à coté. 
Plus de checkpoint partout... C'est vraiment dommage. 

Bravo les chouineuses, vous êtes des merdes  ::):  !

----------


## Maximelene

> Si j'ai bien compris, les geysers restent constamment levé ? :/


Ouais. Du coup, au lieu d'avoir besoin de calculer un peu tes sauts, faut juste sauter tout droit sans réfléchir. Youpi !

----------


## Kiyo

Remarque, j'aurais au moins fait la zone 1 du monde 2 avant ça, c'est déjà ça... Mais ça reste fort regrettable, zêtes trop chanceux de l'avoir fait avant.

Par contre j'ai cru comprendre que ça ne changeait pas grand chose pour le mode tribulation, quelque tp en plus, j'espère que c'est bien ça, sinon je serai vraiment tristesse...

----------


## Maximelene

Le mode Tirbulation n'est pas affecté par les changements apportés au mode normal, en effet.

----------


## Kiyo

\o/ (enfin je dis ça mais j'ai toujours pas fini la zone 1 du monde 1 en tribulation donc aussi bien j'y arriverai même pas  ::P: )

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue qu'après avoir copieusement ragé sur ce passage, je suis peut-être mal placé pour juger. Mais j'aurais préféré qu'ils remplacent l'eau qui bumpe par un one shot, c'était juste ça qui me pourrissait la vie : une chute, et t'as plus qu'à attendre 20 secondes de bumps continus de pouvoir mourir et recommencer. 

Bien plus frustrant que le tribulation pour moi ...

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, l'eau était pour moi le seul truc à corriger. Inutilement frustrant, comme je le disais.

----------


## Seiken

Personnellement, j'ai pris énormément de plaisir à perdre 78 vies pour terminer le monde 1-1, mais je dois avoué que cela m'a également terrorisé : je n'ose plus entrer en mode tribulation pour voir ce que réserve les prochaines niveaux.

Il faut dire que je n'ai pas non plus assez de vie pour oser l'aventure. ^^

----------


## Tygra

Le monde 1-2 est une horreur sans nom. Le 1-3 est agréablement léger après.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est dommage le nerf des chutes.
Insta-kill dans l'eau, c'est tout ce qu'il fallait changer.
Parce que quand ton personnage est emporté par le courant, que tu ne peux pas le sauver, et qu'il faut attendre qu'il soit achevé ou parcourir toute la chute ... c'est trop long pour la SAB. Pas du tout dans l'esprit. Et comme Maderone, le plus gros problème de ce niveau (après les conséquences des chutes dans l'eau) c'était le lag. Sauter sur un geyser qui en fait n'est déjà plus là mais que tu l'as toujours à l'écran ... sur des séries temporelles courtes ... Greumph ...

----------


## Maximelene

Le lag c'était lié au fait que le patch venait de sortir. Dès le lendemain, le problème n'était plus là. C'est malheureusement un soucis courant et récurrent, assez dur à régler.

----------


## Maderone

Alors là non... Tous les soirs quand je vais dans la SAB, j'ai du lag. C'est injouable au niveau des rapides. Enfin, c'était. J'ai pas retesté depuis.

----------


## Maximelene

Je n'ai plus aucun soucis, moi.

----------


## wakabayashi

> Le monde 1-2 est une horreur sans nom. Le 1-3 est agréablement léger après.


J'ai commencé le 1-2, j'ai rien compris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tout le monde est mort sur la SAB ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Tout le monde est en mode tribulation. Donc non seulement tout le monde est mort, mais c'est la 137ème fois aujourd'hui.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai fait les trois zones du monde 1 en rush hier soir, j'ai dû mettre un peu plus de deux heures. Ça peut être intéressant pour choper plein d'armes, mais faut aimer le vert vomi après  ::ninja:: 

Et je dois toujours faire le monde 2 ... /summon steack

----------


## Maximelene

L'avantage, comme c'est surtout du die & retry, c'est qu'une fois terminé, ça se refait sans trop (relativement, hein) de soucis.

Bon, après, j'ai fait que le niveau 1 du monde 1 pour l'instant.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Speedrun go !  ::P: 

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._mode_records/

----------


## olih

Le dernier patch a du débloquer le dernier Master of Baubles de la zone 3 (monde 2).
Un guide existe enfin.

----------


## dragou

> Le dernier patch a du débloquer le dernier Master of Baubles de la zone 3 (monde 2).
> Un guide existe enfin.


50min la vidéo...

La zone est cool mais ils ont un peu abusé pour ce succès quand même....

----------


## Maderone

Encore heureux qu'ils aient réduit le nombre de baubioles d'ailleurs...

----------

